# Inducing heat with a buck rag?



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, so I know that introducing a buck to does that do not have bucks around can induce the girls to come into heat. Can a buck rag do the same thing? I work full time and have an hour commute each way so if my girls come into heat in the middle of the week it will be majorly inconvienient to get them to the buck. The breeder with the buck is only a couple miles away - but it will still be difficult to get them up there during the week... 

Anyway, I would love it if they would oblige me by going into heat at the end of next week when I have 4 days off.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

LuvmyGoaties said:


> Ok, so I know that introducing a buck to does that do not have bucks around can induce the girls to come into heat.


I only have this year's breeding under my belt. And my experience was with a leased buck we kept for 4 weeks. The does went into heat immediately. All bred within 24 hours of his arrival. All bred again about a week later (could check my dates if you like). One doe bred 3 weeks later. It seems like the second breeding was the "real" heat. Still figuring out what to think about the last breeding. I think I'll pull a blood sample based on the second date.

I think a buck rag may trigger a heat. But watch very carefully as they may need to be rebred quickly (like 5 days). I had started a thread a few months back on buck rags. I'll see if I can find it and lost you a link.

Can you bring a buck to you? Can the breeder board the does for you till bred?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/fact-fiction-buck-question-135290/

You might find some of the replies helpful.


----------

